# Can my BlizBliz eat Pringles?



## wiz400 (Dec 31, 2008)

Can my little cutie eat pringles?:? is it good for him? will it kill him? will he like em? TELL ME PLEASE!


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 31, 2008)

Whatever you do, do not feed your rabbit pringles. There very unhealthy for the rabbits.



Just keep to 

pellets

hay

and the odd piece of green 3 or so times a week.

Only feed greens if your rabbit is over 6 months.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 31, 2008)

I would avoid feeding pringles to your bunny. 

Yes, your bunny will probably like them, and no your bunny will probably not die if they have a nibble, but I would not advise doing it on purpose.

Rabbits do not do well on a diet high in starches. Too many carbs and your bunnies digestive system will start going out of wack. 

If you want a healthy snack for your bunny, you can try some fresh vegetables or fruits. I share tiny bits of banana, apple or other fresh fruits with my bunnies and they love it. They also love parsley, celantro, bok choi, and dandilions.

When feeding treats, remember that everything in moderation. 

I find fresh greens are something that my bunnies go nuts over and they are very healthy for your rabbit. You just need to introduce them to your bunny slowly. A couple pieces at a time until your bunny is eating a normal serving, then work on the next green you want to introduce.

You should check out our library about feeding bunnies here:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12046&forum_id=17

--Dawn


----------

